# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test e and hair loss?

## Iopu

I'm 25, have run 2 cycles in the past. My hairline has receded. Not from the steroids . I'm not bald, I've just receded at the temples. Should I go ahead and do another test cycle? How will it effect my hair?

----------


## BG

Moved this for you, should get more replies here.

----------


## king6 II

> I'm 25, have run 2 cycles in the past. My hairline has receded. Not from the steroids. I'm not bald, I've just receded at the temples. Should I go ahead and do another test cycle? How will it effect my hair?


I have also run two cycles, I have ran test, tren , mast, dbol , and var and never had any issues with them. I started noticing some recession about a year after my last cycle, as a result I have been on finansteride for the last 4 years. If you are worried about hairloss from test and want to prevent further hairloss you may want to consider running finasteride permanently, just be aware of the side effects. It's hard to say how another cycle will effect your hair as everyone is different however, if you do run a cycle I would suggest using fin.

----------


## Iopu

> I have also run two cycles, I have ran test, tren, mast, dbol, and var and never had any issues with them. I started noticing some recession about a year after my last cycle, as a result I have been on finansteride for the last 4 years. If you are worried about hairloss from test and want to prevent further hairloss you may want to consider running finasteride permanently, just be aware of the side effects. It's hard to say how another cycle will effect your hair as everyone is different however, if you do run a cycle I would suggest using fin.


Thanks for your reply. I was wondering what sides do you get?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Thanks for your reply. I was wondering what sides do you get?


^^^As mentioned, for many, propecia usage can be long term. When the drug is stopped, there will be a "rebound effect" from the suppression of 5-alpha reductase, resulting in greater hair loss.

----------


## derekkpapa1

shave it less to worry about- we all like smooth beavers

----------


## MuscleInk

> shave it less to worry about- we all like smooth beavers



Yes sir, that's what I do!  :Smilie:

----------


## David LoPan

I save a LOT of money by shaving my head. Cost of a razor that I already use on my face I use on my head is SO much cheaper than the cost of a hair cut 2 times a month. I just do it in the shower with no problems. Lots of guys in the gym do the same. 

Young girls like hair, women like a shaved head.

----------


## Cuz

Test turns me into a werewolf. I have to shave it away. Do you have MPB?

----------


## Euroholic

If your going to go bald theres nothing you can do to stop it op. you can slow it down but you will become bruce wilis sooner or later

----------

